# 2015.6 bug - lens profile sometimes wrong (nikon 14-24 only?)



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2016)

I had this happen on the first use of LR after the upgrade, but was not sure of the circumstances.  I am still not 100% sure, but it is easily reproducible.

So far this has happened only for a 14-24mm Nikon lens.  I do not know why that lens, but the issue is that some (but not all) photos do not recognize the lens on the profile page.

Here is what I just did to reproduce: 

1) Shot three photos on a Nikon D5 with 14-24 attached, all same settings.
2) Imported (minimal preview set, though I do not think it matters); LR 2015.6 on Windows 10 Pro x 64 bit.
3) Open photo #1 in Develop, look at lens profile -- it is there, and correct
4) Right arrow to #2 in develop, lens profile missing
5) Right arrow to #3 - profile missing

If I select "Nikon" from the make, it immediately will fill in the rest.  And indeed, on the first image it was there anyway, so this is not a case of a missing or corrupt metadata or profile.

My GUESS is that this is somehow related to the whole caching change, that as it is loading info for the adjacent photos, it is not correctly identifying them.

Note that the metadata display in library IS correct, all three show the right lens, even while at the same time the develop module does not - somewhat the opposite of the failure in (if memory serves) 2015.4.

Interestingly I tried exactly the same thing with the Nikon 24-70 lens and it correctly identifies it, indeed in the first shoot I had two other lenses (70-200 VR II and 400/2.8) that worked fine, it was only the 14-24 that acts up.

Anyone else seen this?  Note you have to look to see it -- there's no warning of course if the lens profile doesn't match.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

Try the following. Select the lens profile, then choose 'Set as new default' in the Setup menu.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Try the following. Select the lens profile, then choose 'Set as new default' in the Setup menu.



What would that be doing?   How can there be such a thing as a default profile, aren't they selected by the lens itself? 

And just to be clear -- it does work for the first image.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> What would that be doing?   How can there be such a thing as a default profile, aren't they selected by the lens itself?
> 
> And just to be clear -- it does work for the first image.



Yes, there is such a thing as a default profile. That's the profile that is applied by Lightroom based on the lens metadata. If that metadata connection got lost somehow, or if you use a combination that Lightroom doesn't know (for example a Canon lens on a Sony A7 series body by means of a Metabones adapter), then this is the way to let Lightroom automatically apply that profile to that lens (combination).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

BTW, I see in your profile that you still use Lr 6.5. If that is true, update to 6.6. There was a bug in Lr 6.5 with the lens profiles, particularly Nikon lens profiles...


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2016)

But then it wouldn't work for the first image either, right? 

That's why I am hesitant to experiment with it, last thing I want is for it to then somehow apply the 14-24 to some other lens.

This is not the case it does not recognize the lens.  It is the case it only recognizes it once.  And it definitely, absolutely started with 2015.6 as I use that lens a lot, and frequently go touch up the edge distortion in that panel, which is how I notice it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> But then it wouldn't work for the first image either, right?
> 
> That's why I am hesitant to experiment with it, last thing I want is for it to then somehow apply the 14-24 to some other lens.
> 
> This is not the case it does not recognize the lens.  It is the case it only recognizes it once.  And it definitely, absolutely started with 2015.6 as I use that lens a lot, and frequently go touch up the edge distortion in that panel, which is how I notice it.



You don't have to worry about it. It won't apply the profile to any other lens. The only thing that can happen is that it does not solve this problem.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> BTW, I see in your profile that you still use Lr 6.5. If that is true, update to 6.6. There was a bug in Lr 6.5 with the lens profiles, particularly Nikon lens profiles...


I always am behind in updating my profile.  I was pretty explicit in the OP about using 2015.6.  I'll update the profile.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

Ferguson said:


> I always am behind in updating my profile.  I was pretty explicit in the OP about using 2015.6.  I'll update the profile.



Yeah, I noticed that after I posted it, but I decided not to remove it just in case...


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 22, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Try the following. Select the lens profile, then choose 'Set as new default' in the Setup menu.



OK, with some reluctance I did this, and indeed now it no longer seems to miss (in a total of one test).

But I still don't get why it would WORK for the first image of a set and not all the rest, or why this only appeared with 2015.6.

Maybe someone else will see similar or more illuminative examples.

And now I can't trust it and guess I'll be staring at it.   I wish there was a metadata search you could do to see if the lens profile was attached.  I may need to get back into sql and see if I can find it.  I now don't trust that it is attaching the right profiles.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 22, 2016)

You can do a search on this lens in the filter bar. Then you can check if the lens profile is applied, or you just select all images, make sure the first selected has the profile applied and then synchronize the develop settings (with lens profile as the only thing checked).


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 23, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> You can do a search on this lens in the filter bar. Then you can check if the lens profile is applied, or you just select all images, make sure the first selected has the profile applied and then synchronize the develop settings (with lens profile as the only thing checked).



Though mostly with fisheyes, I sometimes turn them off on purpose (especially with people at the edge, sometimes the "distortion" looks more natural, depending on positions, etc.), so I do not want to blindly apply.  I guess I'll worry about it if I see things I did not like.  

It just annoys me that this struck, out of the blue.  I still think it got introduced by 2015.6, but I guess if so someone else will show up here to comment; if not I'll blame it on cosmic rays or something.


----------

